# Help identifying insect



## njlawner (Aug 21, 2018)

I was on my lawn today which was seeded with kbg about 14 days ago and saw this insect.



Is it a grub? 
If it's a grub can I use grubex on the lawn even though the seeds are just barely sprouting and a lot haven't yet sprouted? Thanks!


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Yep white grub . I like Merit. Most of the insecticides wont harm seed. Get em now though!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Don't use grubex, since that's a preventive. How many did you find? One is not a problem, 10 or more per ksqft are.


----------



## njlawner (Aug 21, 2018)

@g-man Saw just 1 in the yard. What time do these things usually come up?, I saw this around 5pm today on the east coast.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

I've never seen a grub is that normal? But then again I've only started paying attention to the lawn this year and that's a total of about 4 months


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Go to article for grubs: http://msue.anr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn

You need to do some digging to see how many you have. They normally dont come up, so the one you saw without digging is rare.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

My man g man with the solid read


----------

